# Yuxin Little Magic Square-1 Review



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

When you are doing slices alternate between doing R2 and R2'.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> When you are doing slices alternate between doing R2 and R2'.


?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

you are only doing slices upwards. Do them alternating from up to down


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

this video was recorded awhile ago, I do use wester style now. I slice both up and down


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

Ok good. It bothers me when people use polish instead of western especially with the hardware we have in this modern era of squan.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Ok good. It bothers me when people use polish instead of western especially with the hardware we have in this modern era of squan.


Yes there is so many good squans on the market today, 3 years ago there was no good sq-1 they all sucked but now we have amazing hardware and good sq-1


----------

